# Venator - class Stardestroyer ref. images?



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone have some good screen caps or photos for this? I have not been able to find much info out there. Thanks! Samuel (son of Big Daddy Dave)


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Does anyone know if the Venator in Episode 3 the same as the Venator in Clone Wars? If so, there are a bunch of references in screen caps from that show (first 4 episodes now available on DVD).

Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Clone Wars craft have been simplified and the features changes somewhat.
PM me with an eMail address and I can send you some high res scans from the Star Wars Chronicles book- it has some excellent Orthos. I have the scans on the computer at the house and I can send them to you Saturday- they are too big to post off line on Photobucket.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/venator/accvsven.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/venator/accvsven2.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/venator/RSD.jpg
(photobucket really did a job on that one. it was 4 times as big. I'll try flickr)

nope


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Samuel - send me a pm with your email - I have 4 pictures I downloaded which include a cut-away of the flight deck and vestible. Note there is only 1 good exterior shot and this is from the end of the movie where the ship is completely gray. There is also a picture of the flight deck seen from inside the ship.

If anyone else would like the file please send me a pm.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Samuel - pictures sent


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks again!


----------

